# sanding and preparation



## 4wheelspin (May 12, 2013)

I'm getting ready to apply HOK KD3000 medium build sealer. 
I would like to know what grit sandpaper should I use before applying the sealer.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

What are you working on?


----------



## 4wheelspin (May 12, 2013)

Fiberglass body


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

You probly wanna go with 600 MAYBE even 500 depending on how rough the surface is. .


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

I work for general motors,paint daily,I finish in 320 or 400 if I'm sealing it,never had problems.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

lowdeville said:


> I work for general motors,paint daily,I finish in 320 or 400 if I'm sealing it,never had problems.


You have bigger balls than I do :yessad:. .

I usually try todo a finer grit a shit load of times than something too coarse then fuck up and have to start all over again. .


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

800 wet. All the above will work but won't look as good. And since it's HOK you probably ain't trying to half ass it right.
Has the surface been primed? Or is it raw?
Kinda confused about what ur doin? If ur doin bodywork on top of it then 320 all day


----------



## 4wheelspin (May 12, 2013)

The car is a fiberglass body. Its in gel coat. I started to block the car to make certain that its straight. there is a few low spots that need some filler.
I want to apply 2 coats of medium primer.
Block the car again then apply a sealer coat on top of that.
Then it would be time for base coat. 
What sandpaper finish grit do you use before applying any medium coat primer, sealer and base coat?

Sorry for the mis understanding.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

MinieMe209 said:


> You have bigger balls than I do :yessad:. .
> 
> I usually try todo a finer grit a shit load of times than something too coarse then fuck up and have to start all over again. .


We only feather the edges with 600 if we're blending,other wise if it's a complete,320(solid colors) or 400,seal,base,clear.


----------



## 4wheelspin (May 12, 2013)

So I should finsh every step up to 400 grit? Is there enough bite in the 400 for the primer and paint?
I heard of horor storys of people finishing it too smooth and they where able to remove the paint with a air blower.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

sealer as a wet on wet sealer to paint right over it?? , or sealer as in cover sand scratches and shit like that??


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

lowdeville said:


> We only feather the edges with 600 if we're blending,other wise if it's a complete,320(solid colors) or 400,seal,base,clear.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 4wheelspin (May 12, 2013)

HOK KD3000 medium build sealer. to cover sand scratches and minor defects...
block it again
Then apply a wet sealer.
block it again then base coat


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

fill low spots and block with 150, if theres enough material,you can block all car with 150, then 2-3 coats of HOK primer, block again with 150, follow with 2 coats of HOK primer, then wetsand with 320 for solids or 400-600 for metallics.. 
I usually use polyester primer over filler work, its cheaper and blocks good with 80-150, I finish polyester primer with 150, then spray 2 good coats with a quality 2k primer and wetsand with 320-600 


​


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

lowdeville said:


> We only feather the edges with 600 if we're blending,other wise if it's a complete,320(solid colors) or 400,seal,base,clear.


X2!!!! I keep questioning these fools that are shooting sealer over too fine of a finish. If the tech sheet says shoot over 400, shoot over fucking 400! :uh: proper adhesion is just as important as a smooth finish


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

heres what it says on the tech sheet downloaded from HOKs website.. 320 dry is what I would do. The manufacturer knows best, when in doubt, read the tech sheet. pretty much every company has them up online
*SANDING THE SUBSTRATE*
*
Bare metal 

*• Minimum 80P grit DA sandpaper

*Body fillers 

*• Minimum 80P

*OEM Finish 

*• 320P dry or 500 wet


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

tko_818 said:


> X2!!!! I keep questioning these fools that are shooting sealer over too fine of a finish. If the tech sheet says shoot over 400, shoot over fucking 400! :uh: proper adhesion is just as important as a smooth finish


:thumbsup:We have lifetime warranty on paint in our shop,if it delamenates I'm doing it again for free(I'm on flat rate),I'd rather be on the safe side.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

lowdeville said:


> :thumbsup:We have lifetime warranty on paint in our shop,if it delamenates I'm doing it again for free(I'm on flat rate),I'd rather be on the safe side.


likewise brotha. Nobody ever thinks about it until they have delamination. I built a custom ipad dash for a guys Ford Raptor, and the thing looked flawless. like a week after he got it, it delaminated because I sanded the piece too fine for the recommended primer, which I could tell because the primer was lifting, not the clear. after that, never again. I follow the sheets religiously


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

tko_818 said:


> likewise brotha. Nobody ever thinks about it until they have delamination. I built a custom ipad dash for a guys Ford Raptor, and the thing looked flawless. like a week after he got it, it delaminated because I sanded the piece too fine for the recommended primer, which I could tell because the primer was lifting, not the clear. after that, never again. I follow the sheets religiously


there can be other things that caused this also bro, one is Insufficient flash time between coats, or spraying 2k primer too heavy, any 2k product has to have enough flash time, you pack it on too heavy, might have problems later...


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hoss805 said:


> there can be other things that caused this also bro, one is Insufficient flash time between coats, or spraying 2k primer too heavy, any 2k product has to have enough flash time, you pack it on too heavy, might have problems later...


 That's true man. The only reason why I suspected it was the sanding is because I always spray 2 medium wet coats of sealer with anywhere from 5-10 minutes of flash time. From what I've heard, its pretty damn unlikely to have 2 coats of sealer be too heavy, and the flash time seems to be ok.. the only thing I changed was the sanding. Maybe its just suspicion, but I rather just follow the sheet nowadays!


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

its happened to me to bro.. fucked up thing is that sometimes we never figure out why it happened.. just gotta fix it and keep moving...


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

tko_818 said:


> That's true man. The only reason why I suspected it was the sanding is because I always spray 2 medium wet coats of sealer with anywhere from 5-10 minutes of flash time. From what I've heard, its pretty damn unlikely to have 2 coats of sealer be too heavy, and the flash time seems to be ok.. the only thing I changed was the sanding. Maybe its just suspicion, but I rather just follow the sheet nowadays!


Why u spraying 2 shots of sealer?


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

BRADFORD said:


> Why u spraying 2 shots of sealer?


To me, it's easier to get even coverage without running it with 2 coats instead of 1 wet coat. Plus I also spray in a garage, and the extra build comes in handy to sand out dust nibs and such before paint. And I don't spray sealer wet on wet.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hoss805 said:


> its happened to me to bro.. fucked up thing is that sometimes we never figure out why it happened.. just gotta fix it and keep moving...


Its good to hear that guys that really know their shit have messed up before.. it makes it less intimidating for us newer homies haha


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

tko_818 said:


> To me, it's easier to get even coverage without running it with 2 coats instead of 1 wet coat. Plus I also spray in a garage, and the extra build comes in handy to sand out dust nibs and such before paint. And I don't spray sealer wet on wet.


Then just sand your surfacer with 800 wet and go straight to color if ur doin all that. nib trash in ur color


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Listen to the custom painters not the production painters,painters that work at a body shop get paid to get cars out quick, they usually shoot 2 coats of base and 2 coats of clear, compare to the custom painters, oh yeah and the reason body shops use 320&400 for finish is because they use a D.A which leaves a finer scratch and wiggles ,and this is using water base. Body shops are hacks, talking because I worked with a few at the biggest and best bodyshops in Santa Barbara.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> Listen to the custom painters not the production painters,painters that work at a body shop get paid to get cars out quick, they usually shoot 2 coats of base and 2 coats of clear, compare to the custom painters, oh yeah and the reason body shops use 320&400 for finish is because they use a D.A which leaves a finer scratch and wiggles ,and this is using water base. Body shops are hacks, *talking because I worked with a few *at the biggest and best bodyshops in Santa Barbara.


So you're saying that you're a hack?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MinieMe209 said:


> So you're saying that you're a hack?


Go back to off topic


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


> Go back to off topic


:finger:
































:inout:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MinieMe209 said:


> :finger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


>


Leave me alone cock boy !!


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

MinieMe209 said:


> So you're saying that you're a hack?


I've been paid to do hack work in the past.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

MinieMe209 said:


> Leave me alone cock boy !!


U can run but u cant hide :naughty:


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Duez said:


> I've been paid to do hack work in the past.


They must have paid you alot. .

I wouldn't do no hack jobs no ****,

When someone ask's the person who did their work and your name comes up you're gonna look bad,

Then when they ask you and you tell them that's what they wanted it's gonna sound like an excuse. .


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

KAKALAK said:


> U can run but u cant hide :naughty:


:chuck:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Miniewinie I'm saying that body shop painters are hacks, I hope you don't work at a bodyshop! I'm back yard boogie looking like it came out a paint booth!!!!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> Listen to the custom painters not the production painters,painters that work at a body shop get paid to get cars out quick, they usually shoot 2 coats of base and 2 coats of clear, compare to the custom painters, oh yeah and the reason body shops use 320&400 for finish is because they use a D.A which leaves a finer scratch and wiggles ,and this is using water base. Body shops are hacks, talking because I worked with a few at the biggest and best bodyshops in Santa Barbara.


You sand everything by hand?
If Insurance payed to repair vehicles at a decent rate you wouldn't be able to afford insurance,but you'd get a show quality finish.
BTW post your work,just curious:drama:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> Miniewinie I'm saying that body shop painters are hacks, I hope you don't work at a bodyshop! I'm back yard boogie looking like it came out a paint booth!!!!


I've seen really shitty jobs come out of a $150000 paint booth:roflmao:
nice work superman:roflmao:


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Bwaaahaaaa


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Waiting for him to post pix of the paisa vette:drama:
but he'll probably run off and hide like last time:roflmao:
just throw some fiberglass over that rust,it'll hold










the masterpiece


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

hey bro, post up your work to see how its really done, just curious


lowdeville said:


> Waiting for him to post pix of the paisa vette:drama:
> but he'll probably run off and hide like last time:roflmao:
> just throw some fiberglass over that rust,it'll hold
> 
> ...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Hoss805 said:


> hey bro, post up your work to see how its really done, just curious


YOu think he's good?:drama:
I'm not the one coming on here calling everyone hacks who paints in a bodyshop,(my custom works nothing great but I'm just some hick from ghaynada), I do paint new cars and trucks daily that have to look as good as it came out the factory,i'm doing my harley right now,i'll be sure to post pix of that.:uh:




excuse the bumper trim etc never could find a decent set for the car













all these were "backyard boogie"as superman este lady says,so no excuses,got nothing to hide


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

If that's your cady, then that's paisa lol


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Those look like Tijuana patterns fagdeville


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

you forgot a few pics


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:machinegun:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

64 convertible top, converting hard top to convertible, body shops suck my diccckk. Body shops don't do this shit!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

you said you were working on a Harley, here you go!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

that's your cady right, here you go mine


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

I drive my shit freeway and all!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:shh:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:420:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

this little car smokes your caddie


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

my little cadi before I got it on the road!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

ESTE LADO CUSTOMS I ain't god but I do miracles!!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

convertible 62 . So how many convertibles has your body shop worked on fagdeville, classics!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

64 super sport hard top was painted black!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

straight fffuckn hopper.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

motorcycle any body


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:machinegun:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey fagdeville I'm sorry if I hurt your little feelings, but it's the truth body shop painters are hacks. Do you do body work? Weld? Or do. you just know how to shoot two coats of clear?


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

do you see the rims those are 13's not some red neck or paisa 15's or 14's .the pics of the caddies you posted fagdeville have some ballon tires.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

ill smoke you while smoking a fat blunt, bitches like fagdeville are jokes!


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

:drama: DAMN!!!!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

I signed you up breh:thumbsup:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...on-reality-show-based-building-lowriders.html


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> Hey fagdeville I'm sorry if I hurt your little feelings, but it's the truth body shop painters are hacks. Do you do body work? Weld? Or do. you just know how to shoot two coats of clear?


I do a little welding,not that good though,used to TIG aluminum fuel cells for a living,& I butt weld all my patch panels,do you?



Funny thing is I'll guarantee 2 coats of my high solids sikkens superior 250 has more mil thickness than 4 coats of your chicken wash clear....
4 dr caddys were played out 10 years ago.... :happysad:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> View attachment 1206290
> motorcycle any body


WTF is that supposed to be?It look's liek an aloe vera plant or some shit,and for fuck sakes,take a couple minutes and build some proper stands:facepalm:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

You forgot to post your hondamaro


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> View attachment 1206314
> do you see the rims those are 13's not some red neck or paisa 15's or 14's .the pics of the caddies you posted fagdeville have some ballon tires.


be proud of them rusty ching-a-lings:thumbsup:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Fagdeville your a funny hick, good job but can you maybe get a brougham 90 out perhaps? I'm just saying, you still need a gangster tuck on your cady, but I'm just saying? A booty kit perhaps


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Both of you guys did some ugly arms. You ever need a set of quality arms, lmk.


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

Duez said:


> Both of you guys did some ugly arms. You ever need a set of quality arms, lmk.


:roflmao: :roflmao: 

But hey he can roll his shit on the freeway


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Sure will binky ! It was a bitch getting the Fucken lac to lay and drive and fully lock up and drive! hey but I got all info on lay it low! Oh yeah! To the top for everyone's 2 cents!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> Fagdeville your a funny hick, good job but can you maybe get a brougham 90 out perhaps? I'm just saying, you still need a gangster tuck on your cady, but I'm just saying? A booty kit perhaps


I have a booty kit and a slider on my beater,I'm done playing with 4 drs:uh:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Duez said:


> Both of you guys did some ugly arms. You ever need a set of quality arms, lmk.


Never said mine were great,you should sell those chewy lewey ball joint extenders........... and bondo on a plastic bumper????WTF???you getting tips from este lauder?:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

:biggrin: those are the only spoons on the planet thatgive you extension with an alignment and ain't nothin wrong with plastic filler on plastic.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

This is how its done gentleman. That ain't chrome, that's flawless welding.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Those look like some good as A"arms!!!! Fagdeville are you still mad , get over the shit! Don't get so Fucken pressured out!!! Just ask Duez to give you some pointers!!!!!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Duez said:


> This is how its done gentleman. That ain't chrome, that's flawless welding.


Those look good but the spoons and the bondo on a plastic bumper is pure esta-hack-style.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

lowdeville said:


> Those look good but the spoons and the bondo on a plastic bumper is pure esta-hack-style.


that bondo is designed for flexible parts and those spoons are just rough cut. Once I figure out what shape I want them I'll finish them up.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Duez said:


> that bondo is designed for flexible parts and those spoons are just rough cut. Once I figure out what shape I want them I'll finish them up.


:no:I know rage gold when I see it
TRy using a hole saw for the center hole next time:yes:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

lowdeville said:


> :no:I know rage gold when I see it
> TRy using a hole saw for the center hole next time:yes:


 A hole saw through 1/2" thick steel? And there's no way I can afford $40 rage gold.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Duez said:


> A hole saw through 1/2" thick steel? And there's no way I can afford $40 rage gold.


Yup you won't do it with a harbor freight hole saw tho....


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Hole saw takes like 10 minutes to cut through a 1/8" thick car frame. My plasma cutter did it in a few seconds and I cleaned it up with an end mill.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't know but if I remember in the collision shops they would use bondo on the bumpers all day, and the others would use some flexible plastic shit


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> I don't know but if I remember in the collision shops they would use bondo on the bumpers all day, and the others would use some flexible plastic shit


We used filler on plastic at every shop I've worked at. Even some new bumpers needed filler before we put them on. Most of the time it makes more sense to put bondo on a bumper you know fits than to swap it for a new one and have fitment issues.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Every shop uses bondo/filler/plastics whatever you want to call them, I've seen bumpers be welded back or stapled with some kind of gun that puts hot staples then you grind a little and bam bondo time!!!!! I use fiberglass mat and resin on booty kits then polyester putty fancy name for finishing filler. Oh yeah:thumbsup:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

had big cracks


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## PFLATERO (Feb 4, 2010)

CAN SOMEBODY TELL ME WHATS THE NAME OF THIS COLOR PLEACE.IS NOT BBY BLUE...


----------

